# Du 3G internet pack



## ankitmcgill (May 7, 2013)

Hello All,

I have a prepaid sim card for du as my primary phone here. I was looking on their website for 3G data packs and I saw 1Gb @ 100 Dhs for 1 month.

Since I would not be using that much data (but it is the most economical option in terms of gb/dhs) my questions is what happens to the remaining data after the 30 days.

Someone told me that as long as you do a minimal amount recharge (20 dhs i believe) on the 30th day of your internet pack, the remaining amount gets carried over for the next 30 days.

Can someone confirm this ??

thanks

ankit


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was told that it doesn't get carried over at all... but since I'm with etisalat, maybe things are different!

I'm in a similar position with etisalat but I'm just going with the flow as there's no other option really...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

ankitmcgill said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a prepaid sim card for du as my primary phone here. I was looking on their website for 3G data packs and I saw 1Gb @ 100 Dhs for 1 month.
> 
> ...


confirmed... as long as you recharge within the expiry, it rolls over


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, should mention that you need to recharge it with their "more data" option for it to roll over


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does this apply to postpay/plan as well? I ask because I've used that 1GB on my plan sim card and did not get the data amount rolled over so guessing no?

Funny how they offer prepaid customers with better services than people who pay them monthly!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Does this apply to postpay/plan as well? I ask because I've used that 1GB on my plan sim card and did not get the data amount rolled over so guessing no?
> 
> Funny how they offer prepaid customers with better services than people who pay them monthly!


Unfortunately it's called " Dubai captive audience syndrome". Repeat business in Dubai is somewhat undervalued............

Perhaps and only perhaps this city will catch up on that. The recent rent increases show how short the collective memory is here. First came here in 1976 and I sometimes wonder if I'm now considered medieval in GCC terms when it comes to learning from mistakes. The Burj Dubai was originally called............" ". Well at least for a while. He who pays the piper usually calls the tune. I'm so cynical for one so young


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> Does this apply to postpay/plan as well? I ask because I've used that 1GB on my plan sim card and did not get the data amount rolled over so guessing no?
> 
> Funny how they offer prepaid customers with better services than people who pay them monthly!


Don't believe so... for the post paid, you don't use it you lose it.

Someone mentioned to me that Du and Etisalat actually make more money on the prepaid services then they do on the post paid ones for mobile... don't know how true that is...

Du for one has some pretty cool offers going on most times for the pre paid SIM's, I've "won" double & tripple recharge a few times, and personally I find using the prepaid service is better value for money than the post paid one.. I've never used Etisalat but I'm guessing they probably also give you chances to "win"


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah been thinking of switching to prepaid but it's just the convenience of never running outta credit when it matters that mostly stops me, that and I have enough sim cards!


----------



## ankitmcgill (May 7, 2013)

perfect! thanks for confirming this guys


----------

